# [tutorial] Displaying tabbed items with javascript



## victor_rambo (Nov 3, 2007)

Source: Myself written it.



> Hey, have you ever been to a site like *www.rediff.com ? Did you observe the how you can display different items by clicking on the tabs? (see below illustrations)
> 
> Illustration 1: Clicking on 'Business' will display all the headlines
> 
> ...


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 3, 2007)

^ nice, will try


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 3, 2007)

was looking for something like that.
will surely try.


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 3, 2007)

Good work


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 3, 2007)

Good one.Javascript is powerful for these things.


----------



## Lucky_star (Nov 3, 2007)

I was looking for something like that for my website too. Thanx !


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks mate!!


----------



## almighty (Nov 3, 2007)

realy cook thanks


----------



## Faun (Nov 4, 2007)

thats a nice one


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 4, 2007)

HEy, guyz thanks for replies. Do use it if you need, and do acknowledge me and by blog(*www.rohanshenoy.blogspot.com) in the source.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 4, 2007)

Thread should be in Programming section perhaps. Not that HTML is a Programming language, but JS is


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 4, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Thread should be in Programming section perhaps. Not that HTML is a Programming language, but JS is


Ya, i realize now that its in wrong section.Sorry, I had not realized earlier due to excitement 
But I still prefer it remains here in Tutorial section.
Plz!


----------



## krates (Nov 4, 2007)

I have used this type of thing from dynamicdrive.com lemme check yours


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 4, 2007)

kushagra_krates@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> I have used this type of thing from dynamicdrive.com lemme check yours


 
yeah sure!


----------



## krates (Nov 5, 2007)

good one that one is from ajax and this one is from javasript
instead of using button i prefer image button to make it more attractive and make the table border 0 to make it look a little more good

by the way good work


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 5, 2007)

rohan_shenoy said:
			
		

> Format the elements as per your needs.





			
				kushagra_krates@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> good one that one is from ajax and this one is from javasript
> instead of using button i prefer image button to make it more attractive and make the table border 0 to make it look a little more good
> 
> by the way good work


----------

